# Turkey shoot



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Was wondering about the turkey shoot they do at Fort Buenaventura the weekend before Thanksgiving. I've tried calling for a few weeks now and it just goes to an answering machine. Anyone know if they are doing it this year, if so can you give me a day, time and so on. Thanks


----------

